# Dubai Marina - Where would you buy?



## Nomad (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum, but have been reading your debates and comments with interest for a week or two now.

I'm very interested in buying a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment in the Dubai Marina, preferably with a marina view (if at all possible). 

I have about AED1 million to spend and have been looking at the following towers, MARINA HEIGHTS, AL-MAJARA, ARY MARINA, AL MURJAN, MARINA SCAPE but to be honest it's like looking for a needle in a haystack, so I'd really like to hear some advice and opinions, before making a decision. I'd appreciate any feedback, however trivial and obvious it may seem. 

So if you had AED1 million, which tower would you buy in, & which tower/s would you avoid and why?

Looking forward to your replies

Nomad


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Nomad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but have been reading your debates and comments with interest for a week or two now.
> 
> ...


I would invest it in stocks


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

MARINA HEIGHTS or ocean heights..... but i dunno why .. i like these towers...in jlt lake terrace is amazing


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Ocean Heights, definitely the coolest looking tower in Marina by far! But I doubt you'll find anything for AED 1 million over there, but I think you could go for a financing package by Tamweel or something?


----------



## Prince_Ahmed (Nov 8, 2002)

Al Murjan definity. It is the sexiest building in dubai !


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Ocean Heights or Horizon Tower or Le Reve...but you would need more than Dhs1 million


----------



## Nomad (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your replies, please keep them coming  

Now that some of you've told me what to buy, please tell me in which tower you definitely would not buy, and why. Here's my latest list as a reminder:

Al Majara
Al Murjan
ARY Marina
Marina Heights
Ocean Heights
Marina Sail

If I get a good deal, based on any of your comments, I 'll invite you to
my house warming, weirdo or not  

Thanks again


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Ocean Heights is really nice pretty expensive though. Lake View ( Damac also ) at JLT is really nice also and so is Goldcrest 1. Marina Heights in a nice location but all the good marina view apartments are sold.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

I would have maybe chosen Light House at Dubai Marina, some of the apartments had 85sq.m balconies, but they are all sold out & still I don't have any money


----------



## SamSam (Jun 16, 2004)

What do you guys think of Marina Scape Oceanic tower?

Sam


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Marina Scape is really nice I saw the DVD of it, looks fab. But they all sold out can only get hold of resales now and they at a high premium.


----------



## Nomad (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi again,

I notice quite a few of the guys on this forum have bought in Marina Heights. 
This may be a silly question, but I'll ask it anyway.
Is it worth paying the extra and be on that side of the marina (near Marina Heights, Ocean Heights etc.) as opposed to the other side near Belvedere, Ary, Al-Majara.

I look forward to your replies.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

in the upper marina where marina height is, are only tall towers of 200m and way above

at the other end direction abu dhabi there are mainly smaller buildings with 15 floors +/-
a disadvantage is the jebel ali power station which is quite close to this end. it will be removed in a few years though

the best place with the best views is one of the smaller buildings directly at the marina lake in the middle of the development i think


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Id love one of the emmar villas at the waterfront!


----------



## Nomad (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the useful info guys.

Dubai-Lover how close is this power station to
Al Majara? or ARY Marina?
Both of these are directly at the Marina, but do you consider any of them
to be too close to the power station? 
Also is the power station visible from any of these two towers?
and is it actually visible from Time Place?

Guys What do you think about Time Place.
It looks nice but I was told by a sales guy that
it won't be ready for at least another two years.


----------

